# Dakota bikerack



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just hoping someone has a photograph of a bike rack fitted on a new style Dakota ?
Looking at the Omni website I see they Frontier rack looks very high up or is there an alternative.

Thanks in advance


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The bike racks are very high! Hence when we changed our mh recently we went for the Mohawk to put the folding bikes in the garage.

Apparently if it is too high they suggest buying one that winds up and down.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have heard a similar thing with all the new Autotrails that have the rear mounted spare wheel, very high to reach up and load.
Those wind down bike racks I guess are mega expensive.

With me being a bit of a short a** I need to consider what to do when our new van arrives last week.. :lol:


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi WP
I have a omnistor bike rack fitted to our Arapaho 2010 model. yes it is high, I'm 6ft 5 and it's ok for me but a shorter person may struggle.
We live in the Wrexham area if your passing that way give me a call and see for yourself.
I'm having problems trying to attach a photograph, if you PM me I could email it to you.
Regards 
Frank


----------

